

All the Apple news you'll ever need - mh77
http://aaplnow.com/

======
jws
Multiple copies of derivative articles all gathered together by some blind
automaton. Heck, there are even duplicate articles in the special bolded
headline sections.

There is no more utility here than subscribing to a dozen RSS feeds.

------
maximumwage
It's like popurls for Apple news.

